# how do fish play tug o war



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

Like this for almost half hour


----------



## Danw (Feb 26, 2011)

The Discus is judging this one.


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

haha ya i didnt think of that


----------

